
20 Money Hacks: Tips and Tricks to Improve Your Finances - nreece
http://zenhabits.net/2008/02/20-money-hacks-tips-and-tricks-to-improve-your-finances/
======
fendale
I have never had a problem managing money, but does anyone else think that
everything stated in this article just plain old common sense?

I can't believe its managed to get almost 1300 diggs and a host of comments
for stating the obvious. In saying that, perhaps these things are only obvious
to someone who is already a good money manager - what does anyone else think?

~~~
brlewis
I think you're failing to regognize the crying need this world has for plain
old common sense.

~~~
fendale
Maybe you are correct actually - the stats of that article certainly indicate
it!

------
pchristensen
These are mostly common sense, but many people haven't actually considered the
cost of some of these things. My wife and I belonged to a nice gym with a big
pool, etc, but I realized that we were spending close to $2K/yr on it. We left
and joined the Y, saving half of that. And I pay tons of attention to
finances!

------
xirium
From the article: 13. Cut out cable TV.

There's always something passable on cable TV. It could help your productivity
if you don't have cable TV.

